

Svgweb - Scalable Vector Graphics for Web Browsers using Flash - mkuhn
http://code.google.com/p/svgweb/

======
windsurfer
It's sad that so much work had to be done by Google to get these standards
available to IE users. Had IE been open source, a few patches would have been
released to the upstream maintainers, and a fix could have been released years
ago.

~~~
thwarted
_It's sad that so much work had to be done by Google to get these standards
available to IE users._

Good point, it's things like this that make me wonder where anyone gets the
idea that Microsoft will ever be able to be a serious, long term contender to
Google in Internet related tech, search included -- right now, Bing is a
(perceived) contender merely because of Microsoft's size compared to Google.
Google is able to keep their main product, search, going while actively
working to improve other companies' deficient and ancient products.
Admittedly, Google has an interest in getting people to use the Internet more
and this kind of tech is part of that goal, but these kinds of releases
somehow show that Google doesn't really consider Microsoft to be a (serious)
competitor, whereas Microsoft does.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
_"Google has an interest in getting people to use the Internet more"_

And that is why Microsoft is on a hiding to nothing. They're producing search
engines and browsers yet paradoxically, they lose power and money as people
use the internet more. Something's got to give before they can start pulling
in a single direction.

------
spooneybarger
i dont see any mention of flash involved with this at all. from what i can
tell, its a 60k javascript library.

~~~
elcron
Once dropped in you get partial support for SVG 1.1, SVG Animation (SMIL),
Fonts, Video and Audio, DOM and style scripting through JavaScript, and more
in about a 60K library. Your SVG content can be embedded directly into normal
HTML 5 or through the OBJECT tag. If native SVG support is already present in
the browser than that is used, though you can override this and have the SVG
Web toolkit handle things instead. _No downloads or plugins are necessary
other than_ _Flash_ _which is used for the actual rendering, so its very easy
to use and incorporate into an existing web site._ [emphasis mine]

~~~
vidarh
I'm curious as to why they did not translated it to VML like excanvas does. I
guess there may be parts of SVG that's a poor fit to VML, and Flash also will
make it possible to have it work with any browser with a flash plugin, not
just IE.

~~~
stefano
I think it's because VML is slow, and probably it misses some features to
properly emulate SVG.

